
Show HN: Slicknode – Modular GraphQL Framework and CMS - ivome
https://slicknode.com/blog/graphql-cms-application-framework/
======
tango12
Just a heads up: [https://slicknode.com/docs/data-
modeling](https://slicknode.com/docs/data-modeling) seems to be returning a
403

[https://imgur.com/a/elSjysC](https://imgur.com/a/elSjysC)

~~~
ivome
Thanks for the report! The link that linked to the non existent page is now
fixed...

